# Dr. Sidney Dyer Promoted



## bookslover (Sep 8, 2010)

Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary in Taylors, South Carolina has announced that Dr. Sidney Dyer has been promoted to Professor of Greek and New Testament. 

What's interesting and amusing about this, to me, is that Dyer earned all three of his degrees at Bob Jones University (BA, 1977; MA, 1979; and Ph.D, 1984) - as did Robert L. Reymond and Moises Silva (I believe).

Despite its best attempts over the years to mercilessly quash anything Reformed, BoJo just keeps cranking out topnotch Reformed theologians and educators. Just can't help itself, I guess.

Heh.


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 9, 2010)

Silva holds degrees from Bob Jones University (BA, 1966), Westminster Theological Seminary (BD, 1969; ThM, 1971), and the University of Manchester (PhD, 1972). At Manchester he studied under F. F. Bruce and James Barr.

Still, my personal opinion is that one could do worse than a BJU B.A.  The Bible faculty has always been more Reformed-friendly than the administration. After all, Michael Barrett dominated the OT department there.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 9, 2010)

Didn't Benjamin Shaw also receive his Ph.D. from BJU? If memory serves, it seems he was completing the degree at one school (Duke possibly) and something happened to his adviser, and the school did not accept his dissertation. He had to start over again at BJU, which speaks well of his character and diligence.

If I'm fuzzy on the events (entirely likely), please correct.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 9, 2010)

For what it is worth Bob Jones has a good reputation academically.


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 10, 2010)

Does it really? I know that that's what BJU told me, but when I went to a graduate open house at Villanova, they laughed at me. I have a feeling that their pre-professional programs get a lot of respect, but not so much their humanities.

Yes, Shaw did get his PhD at BJU after some trouble at Duke.


----------

